# Daten von Handy auf PC schicken per Bluetooth



## Wendigo (25. April 2009)

Wie der Titel schon sagt hab ich das vor. Allerdings fehlt mir nun das Programm dazu. 
Leider ist die eigentlich CD die mir dies mal ermöglicht hat nicht mehr aufzufinden.
Suche daher ein passendes Ersatzprogramm.


----------



## Phil_5 (25. April 2009)

Das müsste ja auch eigentlich ohne spezielles Programm funktionieren. 
Einfach die beiden Geräte connecten via Bluetooth und dan am Handy die Datei via Bluetooth schicken.

PS: Was fürn Handy is es den ?


----------



## Wendigo (25. April 2009)

Das hab ich schon versucht. Die beiden sehen sich schon aber sobal ich was schicken möchte, wird mir angezeitg, dass die Verbindung nicht möglich ist.

Nokia 6600


----------



## Phil_5 (25. April 2009)

Also im Prinzip läuft das wie folgt:
1. Beide Geräte müssen auf "sichtbar" gestellt sein (nicht auf verborgen)
2. Danach müssen die beiden sich verbinden (eventuell mit Key)
3. Müsste eigentlich dan zum versenden gehen (EDIT: am PC kommt dan normal ein Fenster wo du die eingehenden Daten akzeptieren musst)

Ich denke mal du meinst den Nokia PC Suite:
Nokia Österreich - Download - Nokia PC Suite


----------



## Wendigo (25. April 2009)

Funktioniert. Danke!


----------



## Timk. (14. April 2010)

Ähm kann mir einer ne beschreibung dafür schrieben also auf was ich beim pc drauf muss also zb so ...->...->...->...->...-> Blabla bitte
Habe windows xp


----------



## Wendigo (14. April 2010)

Ich schiebe ich eigentlich eine MMC Karte in en Laptop? Will ja nichts falsch machen. Habe en Laptop der R522 Baureihe.


----------



## call_911 (15. April 2010)

Da kannst nix falsch machen solang du net mit gewalt die Karte reinpresst da sie blockiert wenn du sie falsch reinsteckst... Einfach ausprobieren aber ich denk sie gehört mit den Kontakten unter und Schlitz vorraus rein....


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2010)

Musst aber aufpassen - kann der Reader das Format denn lesen? und auch dann aufpassen: ich hab meinen cardreader meines laptops mit ner Speicherkarte geschrottet, ich weiß nicht, mehr, was für eine, aber so ne ganz flache (flacher als Sd, ich glaub es war eine Micro-M2 für sony in einem Adapter), und die karte passte in einen Schlitz, hatte aber Spiel - dabei hat die nen Kurzschluss verursacht... dummerweise waren die Slots vorne "schief nach unten" am Gehäuse, so dass man die Schlitze nicht sehen konnte - das war das fatale... hätte ich da hingeleuchtet, wär das nicht passiert.


----------



## Wendigo (16. April 2010)

Hab ein Nokia 6600. Der Schlitz vom Laptop ist vorne. So mein Verdacht. Aber was ist eigentlich das vorne auf der linken Seite? Was kommt da rein?


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wir wissen ja nicht, welches Notebook Du hast


----------



## Wendigo (16. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wir wissen ja nicht, welches Notebook Du hast


 

Eigenschaften von R522-Aura T6400 Satin | Notebooks (R-Serie) von Samsung


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2010)

meinst Du das auf der Linken Seite neben den Anschlüssen HDMI usw. ? Das dürfte der PCI Express-Slotsein, da gibt es Karten zB für sound, TV usw., sind aber idR recht teuer und lohnen sich für den Normaluser nicht.


----------

